
Ask HN: CodeReview policy in your organization - fullmetaleng
What code review policies does your organization&#x2F;team follow?<p>To clarify, my question is really about, if you are a developer, how does a code you write&#x2F;change get approved for checking into your source control?
======
fullmetaleng
In our organization, we have about 25 software developers, and 3 development
leads.

Among the 25 software developers, 5 of the developers are considered to be
senior developers.

To be able to check-in a change, we need a sign-off/approval from one of the
development leads or one of the senior developers.

